# Midna, why are you such a furry?



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

I liked Twilight princess, and well Link made a nice wolf, that game made me happy inside. :3


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2010)

... She's an imp.  Imps are not Furry.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> ... She's an imp.  Imps are not Furry.


I know, but she rode wolf link the entire game through, and then kinda sorta fell in love with link, that is what I was getting at ^_^


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2010)

Requesting that a mod beat the OP senseless.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I know, but she rode wolf link the entire game through,


Now, see, depending on what meaning of "rode" you use we might be speaking a Furry.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

It was a good game D:
I rather enjoyed it a lot, it even connected some of the timeline, which I loved a lot. I just wanted to talk about the wonder that is Twilight Princess.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 12, 2010)

Somewhere at NCL, a staffer is reading this e-mail and facepalming. Then telling Shiggy. Then watching him facepalm. Then adding a new notation to the list of "Things to never do again in a game."

Fucking furries.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Now, see, depending on what meaning of "rode" you use we might be speaking a Furry.


lol Well the title was meant to be a joke, everyone is so serious today =o


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Somewhere at NCL, a staffer is reading this e-mail and facepalming. Then telling Shiggy. Then watching him facepalm. Then adding a new notation to the list of "Things to never do again in a game."
> 
> Fucking furries.



If they could take "giving Mario a jetpack" off that list, that'd be great.  Jetpacks rock.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If they could take "giving Mario a jetpack" off that list, that'd be great.  Jetpacks rock.


but Mario is famous for his jumping ability 
Then again a jet pack could make him even better


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol Well the title was meant to be a joke, everyone is so serious today =o



Spend a day in the Den.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

It was a good installment to the series.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Spend a day in the Den.



Are you kidding? OP would fit right in with most of the Dentards.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Spend a day in the Den.


I would, but I never know what to talk about in there


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would, but I never know what to talk about in there



Like they ever needed an excuse to fling excrement talk in the Den.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

=.="
I want to talk about Twilight Princess. I liked it on the GameCube, the bomb arrows are my favourite weapon in that game.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2010)

If you want to talk about TP, title change might be in the order.  Just a heads up.

Was a pretty good game, felt it tried to make a world more like Windwaker tried than Ocarina tried.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 12, 2010)

Midna doesn't seem to develop feelings for Link until after he turns back into a person for the first time, though.

God damnit. I want to play that game now.


----------



## Gonebatty (Feb 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Requesting that a mod beat the OP senseless.


 
Seconded.

Anyways, I liked it. Only one I beat, besides wind waker. The snow temple took awhile, though.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

Wasn't it based 100 years from the Wind Waker period? I liked the castle and the Sacred Grove/Temple of Time, that was very nice.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 12, 2010)

I move that Twilight Princess was an awesome game and that nobody knows what the Hell a furry is.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would, but I never know what to talk about in there



Just repeat what was said five minutes ago, you'll fit right in.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Just repeat what was said five minutes ago, you'll fit right in.


LOL! Well maybe one day.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2010)

To my knowledge, the games are pretty much all disconnected.  It did _not_ take place after Windwaker, as Hyrule - even 100 years later - was still completely underwater.  Except flooded now.

To my knowledge, the Wind Waker is a sequel to OoT, and shares the timeline with the Wind Fish / whatever the one Link washes up on a Dream-Island on in.  OoT also diverges, as another alternate, into Majora's Mask.  TP, to my knowledge, is its own Zelda.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

I see, but the lost tribe from Majora's Mask could very well be the Twili, since the thing Midna wears looks like a part of Majora's Mask. ^_^


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To my knowledge, the games are pretty much all disconnected.  It did _not_ take place after Windwaker, as Hyrule - even 100 years later - was still completely underwater.  Except flooded now.
> 
> To my knowledge, the Wind Waker is a sequel to OoT, and shares the timeline with the Wind Fish / whatever the one Link washes up on a Dream-Island on in.  OoT also diverges, as another alternate, into Majora's Mask.  TP, to my knowledge, is its own Zelda.



This is correct.  When Zelda sent Link back to his own time at the end of OoT, that split the Zelda universe a la Back to the Future II, and is why the Hero of Time didn't return when Ganon came back in the Wind Waker storyline (because he was in the other timeline).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 12, 2010)

Fail topic.

Midna's not a furry.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh good god, Op.

What the hell.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 13, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Fail topic.
> 
> Midna's not a furry.


Always so serious, it is not meant to be at all literal
Zelda and it's multiple timelines, gets me oh so confused O_O


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 13, 2010)

Their masks dont look anything like majora's mask. They look sort of like hearts... And yeah the snow temple was a real bitch... Haveing to follow that tied up yeti as she SLOWLY walked up the stairs...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 13, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> Their masks dont look anything like majora's mask. They look sort of like hearts... And yeah the snow temple was a real bitch... Haveing to follow that tied up yeti as she SLOWLY walked up the stairs...


I only said Midna's, and well I disliked the snow place, damn freezard things!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> but Mario is famous for his jumping ability
> Then again a jet pack could make him even better


Played Super Mario Sunshine yet?


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 13, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Played Super Mario Sunshine yet?



I have. Feelings of awesomeness were had. Good times, good times...


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

I started playing Twilight Princess a while ago..haven't played it in a while..but then I started playing Okami and I noticed a whole bunch of parallels between the two...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 15, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Wasn't it based 100 years from the Wind Waker period?


 Actually, Spirit Tracks fits that description. Does it annoy people that Neko is the only one remaining from that timeline?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 15, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Actually, Spirit Tracks fits that description. Does it annoy people that Neko is the only one remaining from that timeline?


Tee hee, I should not talk about the Zelda timeline. I only got to play that game as the lil' tingle guy, I just ran around and blew things up, and bought stuff it kill things. Also I got stuck all over the place O_O It has been so long.


----------



## darknova69 (May 12, 2010)

if i was awolf i would let midna ride me any time she wanted


----------



## Taralack (May 12, 2010)

this thread = lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> this thread = lol


That's good, this was one of my first threads, how did you find it? X3
It was for the lulz


----------



## Garreth (May 12, 2010)

Seriously, lighten up on the OP. She meant for the title to be a joke. Ease up on the nerd rage, sheesh. >:/


----------



## Taralack (May 12, 2010)

Oh my god it was a necro.

/facepalm


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Seriously, lighten up on the OP. _*She*_ meant for the title to be a joke. Ease up on the nerd rage, sheesh. >:/


I will *NEVER* tire of this... xD


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Oh my god it was a necro.
> 
> /facepalm



By a rather creepy comment at that.


----------



## Luca (May 12, 2010)

Why is there so much furry porn if Midna would be a better question.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Luca said:


> Why is there so much furry porn if Midna would be a better question.


Seriously. It's fucking creepy.

And nintendo, where the fucking fuck is my majora's mask sequel! >=[


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

Hey i remember this thread...I remember when it was made 4 months ago


----------



## garoose (May 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If they could take "giving Mario a jetpack" off that list, that'd be great. Jetpacks rock.


 
Dammit... I noticed this was necro'ed after I already had a post ready...

I'm gonna post anyway

What about in Super Mario Sunshine? Pretty much a jetpack right?


----------

